# Business attire, a must?



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

Too many times recently I have gone to tests and found that I am the only one dressed up. Now, it is my understanding that unless you are doing physical battery or it is otherwise stated that you should dress with a tie.

For instance, when at Hopkinton a while back I was probably one of 5 of the 70 that was dressed up. Now, although we are a mass of people and they are just shuffling us in and out, do you think this makes a difference? Are recruiters going to take notice of these little things and perhaps give them weight later in the process?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

I would always recommend wearing business attire to every interview, unless, as you mentioned, you're going to be taking a PAT. Taking some pride in your appearance and showing you really want the job does matter, IMO.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

For a large scale test like civil or state, no need. You are one in tens of thousands. For something small like the one you did I'd say ya business attire


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

lol..your tread reminded me of when i had to take the civil service for corrections and their was this one kid who was dressed up and all the old timers were giving him a wicked hard time..lol....to civil service you can wear your pink pajama suite they dont care..but for an interview i would def wear a tie.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Business attire is a good idea in a small group test. It will help you stick out and perhaps be remembered come interview time... "oh yeah, that's the kid that was _*prepared*_ for the test"


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Like others have said...It never hurts to dress up...presently working now for both a college full time and a non civil service town pd as a part time special...seems as though when one of these places has interviews I hear about someone showing up wearing jeans or windpants ...snapping gum ....showing up late etc....This past fall when I was up for my town special postion I no sooner finsh my interview and as I am walking out of the station the next candidate was waiting in the lobby wearing jeans and a tee shirt....needless to say he was at the new officer orientation meeting a few weeks later with the rest of us..


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Whoops.....looks like I misread the original question.

Test....wear whatever is comfortable. No one will remember who the guy in the suit is, or even care.

Interview....definitely business attire.


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't bet on the fact that they won't remember. Our department (75 officers) gives tests ever year or so. We have nothing to do during these tests than to watch the applicants. Dress does stand out. Now it doesn't affect the test scores but during the interview someone dressed like a slob or dressed in a jacket and tie would stand out. At the very least, neat and clean. Some come looking like they just changed the oil in their cars.[-X



Delta784 said:


> Whoops.....looks like I misread the original question.
> 
> Test....wear whatever is comfortable. No one will remember who the guy in the suit is, or even care.
> 
> Interview....definitely business attire.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Always wear a suit unless they tell you not to (agility test).


----------

